# AR9220 Adapter



## Bushman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Has anyone create or have the drivers for Freebsd 7.x?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2010)

From ath(4):


> *HARDWARE*
> The ath driver supports all Atheros Cardbus and PCI cards, except those that are based on the AR5005VL chipset. A list of cards that are supported can be found at http://customerproducts.atheros.com/customerproducts/default.asp.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just to get a clearer understanding, you are saying at all AR adapters will work with FreeBSD 7.2?

If so, do you know where I can find the drivers for the AR9220 adapter please as I have been looking everywhere but the correct place?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2010)

Read the man page I referred to.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks I read that but confused as how to get that to work.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2010)

Handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## Bushman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, time to put on my thinking cap and learn some FreeBSD.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 13, 2010)

Thinking cap is off.

Is there anyone out there that can write this drive for me please?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 13, 2010)

Bushman said:
			
		

> Is there anyone out there that can write this drive for me please?



I can.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 14, 2010)

what you need from me?


----------

